# Fear of Euro collapse - what to do with An Post savings ?



## picassoman (1 Dec 2011)

My wife and I were discussing what would happen to our savings if the Euro collpased and we went back to the Punt - i.e. how much value might they lose ?

We have approx 25K in one of the An Post Savings Bonds plus a tracker mortgage of 60K (ecb + 1.95% I think), ending in 2020. And a car loan of 3K.

I would appreicate some comments on 

a) transfer the savings to a sterling or Swiss (someone mentioned Swiss bank as an option !) or "AN Other" non euro bank a/c

b) put it towards the mortgage

c) leave it where it is ...

thanks,
-pm


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Dec 2011)

Discussed at length in a Key Post in the correct forum


----------

